# unable to assign network address on bt home hub?



## markkram 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

i have a bt voyager 1040 pci wireless adapter and a bt home hub im trying to connect to with it. But it says unable to assign network address after i try to repair connection. Also i typed in bthub.config but nothing happens(unable to load page).

please help. ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off the computer and the hub.

Turn on the hub, wait for a steady connect light.

Turn on the computer. 

If you're still not connected, please do this repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.



I'd then like to see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## markkram 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks, heres what i got...


```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mr-f084f1d9da15
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : BT Voyager 1040 PCI Adapter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-F5-0B-CE-8E
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.2.154
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : home
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6A-52-DB-53
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 July 2007 18:51:55
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 July 2007 18:51:55
```
ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter is connected to something, what is that?


----------



## markkram 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Your SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter is connected to something, what is that?



the BTHomeHub-E2AB - Same as wireless is on.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have encryption enabled on the router? If so, disable it and see if you can connect. If you can, you can enable it as a separate step.


----------



## markkram 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for the help, i am now able to connect to it after going to wireless zero config. and pressing start, then setting it (bt voyager 1040) to let windows connect it automaticly.
I have to do this evrytime i restart my pc, any ideas so i dont need to do that everytime.

thanks ray:ray: :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you configure the network in your preferred network list in the wireless network properties?

BTW, were you able to turn encryption back on? That will be important for your security. :smile:


----------



## markkram 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

ye, and encryption is on. :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you get it connecting automatically?


----------



## markkram 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Did you get it connecting automatically?


no, i just set it so windows configures my wireless setting each time i turn on.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have to manually connect each time you turn it on? In other words, is this issue resolved? :smile:


----------



## markkram 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

unless u know how to put it on automatic or u cant b bothered, then ye, jus close it.\

thanks for the help a lot


----------



## bangkokaussie (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the fix :
"If you're still not connected, please do this repair.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

For these commands, Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reboot the machine."

I have tried many other fixes I found on the internet for this problem and yours was the only one which fixed it. This is the first time in 4 months that I have been able to get my desktop pc connected to the internet via the wireless adaptor. Thank god. Or rather thanks Johnwill!!!


----------

